# Substitue for american 2 row



## Brendandrage (22/8/13)

Hi all,
Im about to place an order a g & g for a recipe that calls for american 2 row, i was wondering what a good substitute might be,
here is the recipe.
2150g pilsner
2150g american 2 row
450g flaked corn or rice
340g corn sugar
liberty hops
1056 yeast

its the mower beer from jz and jp classis brewing styles

cheers in advance


----------



## jotaigna (22/8/13)

Any pale malt would do IMHO


----------



## lukiferj (22/8/13)

Any kind of base ale malt would be suitable. If you want a bit more malt flavour you could try marris otter but Joe White or Barrett Burston depending on where you are would be fine.


----------



## Brendandrage (22/8/13)

cheers


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (22/8/13)

Yep really depends on the style of the desired beer, American pils ?
From your recipe it appears to have a few adjuncts so I would sub it for Burstons Galaxy malt, better diastatic (enzymes ) power to convert starches.
Nev


----------



## manticle (22/8/13)

Briess pale is a us malt but any pale malt that doesn't specify winter barley or 6 row ( don't know of either being available here) should be suitable.


----------



## MCHammo (23/8/13)

manticle said:


> Briess pale is a us malt but any pale malt that doesn't specify winter barley or 6 row ( don't know of either being available here) should be suitable.


I know that The Brewshop stocks Castle 6-row. Unless you meant that we don't get any US 6-row...


----------



## Spiesy (23/8/13)

I'm only going off this chart, not from experience, but the good ol' "Brewing Grain Substitution Chart" says Pilsner:

http://www.brew.is/files/malt.html


----------



## manticle (23/8/13)

MCHammo said:


> I know that The Brewshop stocks Castle 6-row. Unless you meant that we don't get any US 6-row...


I wasn't aware of any 6-row being available here but there you go. Not sure what advantage there would be to using it for a homebrewer but I'm basing that entirely on what I've read about it.


----------



## mash head (23/8/13)

_6 row barley is generally a feed type barley and rarely gets sold to the maltsters they don't generaly want it either. All modern comercial malting varieties are 2 row barley. Refers to how many rows of seeds form in the heads._


----------



## DU99 (23/8/13)

Briess 2 Row you can get from G&G


----------



## slash22000 (23/8/13)

I don't know how much difference it makes, but American 2-row is 1.8ºL while Australian ale malt is 3.2ºL, almost twice as dark.

The colour doesn't bother me but I imagine there'd be a difference in taste.


----------



## ricardo (24/8/13)

I did a Pliny The Elder clone last weeks and contacted Vinny Cilurzo at Russian River to ask this very question, his response was Pilsener


----------



## slash22000 (24/8/13)

Isn't pilsner malt distinctly different to ale malt though? I've never used it so I can't comment on it. Apparently it requires a 90 minute boil?


----------



## manticle (24/8/13)

Not that different. Paler the malt the more smm and pils is paler than ale malts of various types although with a lot of modern malts the amount of smm is reduced. I boil all beers for 90 mins anyway but it's a safeguard more than a requirement.

SMM is the precursor for dms for those who don't know.


----------

